# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] Μηχανισμός & Κεφαλή Laser KSM213CCM

## lefteriszgr

Καλησπέρα σας,

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία όπως έχω πεί, με στερεοφωνικά, cd players κ.α. και θα ήθελα την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας! Γράφω μια μικρή εισαγώγη για το τι έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα και ελπίζω να μην κουράσω...

Από μια 3πλή σιντιέρα, αφού αντικατέστησα τους κομμένους ιμάντες και συγχρόνισα τα συρτάρια, αντιμετωπίζω ένα ακόμα πρόβλημα. Μπαίνει σωστά το συρτάρι, κατεβαίνει ο μηχανισμός και από εκεί και πέρα, τίποτα. Το μοτέρ περιστροφής της κεφαλής δεν γυρίζει και στην οθόνη γράφει LOAD και δεν ακούει καμία εντολή από εκεί και πέρα (π.χ. άνοιγμα/αλλαγή CD).

Να πώ ακόμα ότι αλλάζοντας με το χέρι την θέση και τα δυο μοτέρ του συρταριού δουλεύουν σωστά (άνοιγμα/κλείσιμο/αλλαγή CD). Επίσης όταν δεν ήταν συγχρονισμένο στην οθόνη δεν έγραφε τίποτα, ενώ τώρα εμφανίστηκαν οι αριθμοί των CDs με σωστή εμφάνιση του επιλεγμένου συρταριού κ.τ.λ.

Θεώρησα λοιπόν ότι το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται είτε στην κεφαλή, είτε στην κεντρική πλακέτα και επειδή ήθελα να τεστάρω τα δυο μοτεράκια της κεφαλής, την έβγαλα και πρόκειται για την KSM213CCM. Μετρώντας τα μοτέρ με πολύμετρο, το μοτέρ περιστροφής βγάζει χαμηλή αντίσταση, όμως το μοτέρ θέσης του ματιού, βγάζει περιέργη αντίσταση και μεταβάλλεται.

Και τώρα οι απορίες: Το μοτέρ περιστροφής είναι το RF-310T-11400, ενώ το μοτέρ θέσης δεν γράφει τίποτα. Είναι και τα δύο ίδια; Μπορώ να τα τροφοδοτήσω με καθαρή τάση DC για έναν απλό έλεγχο ή χρειάζονται οδήγηση;

Υ.Γ.: Συγνώμη για το παραπάνω σεντόνι, απλώς σκέφτηκα ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο να αναφέρω τι έχω κάνει μέχρι στιγμής, μηπώς μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει και να μην κάνω καμία βλακεία...

----------


## agis68

για τεστ μπορεις να τροφοδοτήσεις με  5V να δεις τι παιζει....αλλά μπορεί να γίνει και με οδήγηση βηματικου.

----------


## lefteriszgr

> για τεστ μπορεις να τροφοδοτήσεις με  5V να δεις τι παιζει....αλλά μπορεί να γίνει και με οδήγηση βηματικου.


ΟΚ, αλλά είναι και τα δυο ίδια μοτέρ;

----------


## east electronics

Αν φορτωνει το δισκακι και μετα δεν τον γυριζει κατα 99 % εχει και θεμα κεφαλης  μην παρεις οτι πιο φτηνο βρεις  αγορασε κατι τις προκοπης τυπου 20-25 ευρω

----------


## lefteriszgr

Έκανα έλεγχο στα μοτέρ, τροφοδοτώντας τα με 3V και δουλεύουν και τα δύο, παρά την περίεργη αντίσταση του ενός...

@east electronics: Υπάρχει τρόπος να μετρηθεί με πολύμετρο το πλακετάκι της κεφαλής (δεν έχω παλμογράφο), ώστε να βεβαιωθώ ότι φταίει αυτό; Ή τουλάχιστον να μετρήσω κάποιες συγκεκριμένες τάσεις, που πρέπει να υπάρχουν στην κεντρική πλακέτα ή πάει ανάλογα με το μοντέλο της κεφαλής;

Συγνώμη για τις ερωτήσεις/απορίες, αλλα έχω μεσάνυχτα από κεφαλές...

----------


## east electronics

ΟΧΙ με τα μεσα και τις γνωσεις που διαθετεις στην κεφαλη δεν μπορεις να αγγιξεις απολυτως τιποτα .

στην απιθανη περιπτωση  που ενας τεχνικος εχει τα απιτουμενα  που σημαινει παλμογραφος καλης ποιοτητας και τεστ CD αναλογο για το συγκεκριμενο player  η προσεγγιση ειναι να μπει το CD   να το διαβασει ο μηχανισμος και βαση του service manual μετρας και ρυθμιζεις συμφωνα με τις μετρησεις . 

Προφανως αυτο δεν μπορεις να το κανεις και αρα θα υποχρεωθεις να αλλαξεις κεφαλη για να δεις τι φταιει . 

Στην απιθανη περιπτωση που εχεις σκαλισει τριμερακια μεσα στο μηχανημα για να δεις τι κανουν εγγυημενα το μηχανημα σου δεν θα ξαναδουλεψει ποτε . 

Τελος αμεσως μολις ποσταρω την απαντηση  μου  θα βρεθει σιγουρα καποιο λεβεντοπαιδο να σου προτεινει να πειραξεις το τριμερακι στην κεφαλη  και θα σου δωσει το επιχειρημα οτι εγω το εκανα και δουλεψε  πλην ομως προσωπικα μπορω να σου εγγυηθω οτι το μηχανημα σου δεν θα ξαναδουλεψει ποτε σωστα και εαν το κανει αυτο θα ειναι για ορισμενα CD  και για λιγο χρονικο διαστημα ...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Σαν απλη αναφορα το laser μιας κεφαλης θεωρητικα μπορει να μεινει αναμενο χωρις κανε προβλημα η φθορα για τουλαχιστον 200 χρονια  εκεινο που χαλαει μεσα στις κεφαλες ειναι οτι βρωμιζουν σε σημειο που δεν μπορουν να καθαριστουν μια και μεσα στην κεφαλη υπαρχουν φακοι , πρισματα , και pickup  τα οποια εαν βρωμισουν απο σκονη ειναι απιθανο να καθαριστουν . Εαν καποιος καταφερει να λυσει την κεφαλη  το να την ξαναδεσει σωστα και να λειτουργει ειναι πρακτικα απιθανο . 

Η επομενη ζημια που παθαινουν οι κεφαλες ειναι οτι επειδη για λογους κοστους και βαρους δυο απο τους φακους ειναι πλαστικοι  στα σημεια που πεφτει το laser  πανω τους στην ουσια καιγονται και εμφανιζουν μια τελεια  μικροτερη απο κεφαλι καρφιτσας η οποια δεν επιτρεπει στο συστημα πλεον να μπορει να ""διαβασει" μεσα απο την τρυπα . 

Τα εξυπνοπουλα που πειραζουν το τριμερακι   στην ουσια αυξανουν το ρευμα που περναει μεσα απο την διοδο laser  αυτο σημαινει οτι κατα ελαχιστο μπορει να αυξηθει η φωτεινοτητα του που σημαινει οτι σε μια βρωμικη κεφαλη  υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα να μπορει να διαβαζει λιγακι καλυτερα απο πριν ...

Το προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι το σωστο διαβασμα δεν ειναι απλα θεμα φωτεινοτητας του laser  αλλα και καθαριοτητας των οπτικων μεσων που διαβαζουν ( φακοι πρισματα πικαπ ) Συναμα με αυξημενο ρευμα ειναι σιγουρο οτι σε Α χρονικο διαστημα ο ηδη ταλαιπωρημενος φακος θα καει πλεον τελειως και η κεφαλη θα βρει τον δρομο της προς τον δημιουργο . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

andyferraristi (19-03-17)

----------


## lefteriszgr

Να, γιαυτό αγαπάω αυτό το forum και τα βάζω με τον εαυτό μου, που δεν μπαίνω τακτικά... Πολύ χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες Σάκη και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Applause:  !!!

Από μικρός μου άρεσαν οι επισκευές και τα ηλεκτρονικά, αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που τελείωσα μια σχολή και έχω κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις. Αν και στην συνέχεια με κέρδισαν οι Η/Υ και ο προγραμματισμός, πάντα όταν πέφτει στα χέρια μου κάτι και συνήθως από συγγενείς και φίλους, προσπαθώ να το φτιάξω.

Την συγκεκριμένη CDιέρα θέλω να την φτιάξω, γιατί είναι από αμερικάνικο jukebox του ξαδέρφου μου. Του έφτιαξα το στερεοφωνικό του πριν ένα μήνα, με βοήθεια πάλι από αυτό το forum και πριν προλάβει να μου πεί για το jukebox, το είχα φορτώσει στο αμάξι!

ΟΚ και για να επιστρέψω στο θέμα, θα προσπαθήσα να κάνω κάποιες μετρήσεις στην κεντρική πλακέτα, δύσκολα φυσικά γιατί δεν υπάρχει manual και θα πάμε στην συνέχεια σε αγορά κεφαλής και βλέπουμε...

----------


## lefteriszgr

Λοιπόν βρήκα μόνο την κεφαλή (KSS213C), χωρίς τον μηχανισμό αλλά σε καλή τιμή και κόντα μου, αλλά καθώς σκεφτόμουν όλη την λειτουργία της CDιέρας, έχω κάποιες απορίες ακόμα, πριν την αγοράς της!

Ξεκινάει το συρτάρι και μπαίνει μέσα, στην οθόνη εμφανίζεται το LOAD και ας υποθέσουμε ότι η κεφαλή είναι καμμένη, είναι αρκετό αυτό το σενάριο ώστε να κολλάει όλο το σύστημα, γιατί όπως έγραψα και στο πρώτο μήνυμα, δεν δέχεται καμία εντολή από εκεί και πέρα;

Μήπως ο συγχρονισμός που έκανα στο συρτάρι δεν είναι σωστός και δεν δίνει ποτέ εντολή στην κεφαλή να διαβάσει; Στην καλωδιοταινία που πάει στην κεφαλή, υπάρχει κάποια τάση αναφοράς που μπορώ να μετρήσω;

----------

